# Emission Control System warning



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all, any ideas? I've got an 07 TT 2.0 TFSI and the Emission Control System warning lamp has remained lit for the past two days, and there may also be slight smell of exhaust in the car.

I've not owned the car long and don't know what fuel was used previously and have re-fuelled it only 3 times myself. The first two times using Shell V-Power and then last week I filled it with Tesco Super Unleaded. I may have actually over-filled last week as it was completely brimmed. Now it's down to half a tank left. I'm not sure if this is relevant to the problem but I've searched for other threads and this was one of the factors that came up. Any ideas? Anyone in West London who I can collar for a scan? cheers!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I would bet money on it being an EVAP issue, especially if you had just recently filled up - if someone is local to you get the codes read to be sure, but chances are the light will switch off after a few runs.

Unfortunately there's no 100% fix, it's just one of those quirks of the car - I've had every relevant part replaced on mine, and the entire thing pressure tested, and although it only now does it very occasionally, it does still happen from time to time.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Interesting, thanks. I'll have to read up on that.

Is the exhaust smell my imagination then? I'm not sure about it, but I seem to get a bit of dry throat after a drive.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

It's possible you have a leak, but given it happened just after a fill up, and given how common the EVAP issues are, that would be my first port of call.

If you don't have a friendly VCDS person near you then you can always pickup a cheap bluetooth OBD2 thing off amazon to at least read the codes (I assume that works, haven't actually tried as I have VCDS at home).


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks. I plan to invest in vcds so I might as well get one now.

would audi charge me if I book it in for a scan?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

efunc said:


> Thanks. I plan to invest in vcds so I might as well get one now.
> 
> would audi charge me if I book it in for a scan?


Yeah, £60 IIRC.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

'fraid not, just called them: £140 for a diagnosis!

for that money i'll just go and get vcds :?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah that old diagnosis charge is a bit of a killer, they charge £90 round my way


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Deffo get it scanned or by yourself vcds 
The MIL light can be a multitude of things, impossible to say it's one thing without scanning it

Even if the lights goes off, you still need it scanning as the fault has been logged and could be something important

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Deffo get it scanned or by yourself vcds
> The MIL light can be a multitude of things, impossible to say it's one thing without scanning it
> 
> Even if the lights goes off, you still need it scanning as the fault has been logged and could be something important
> ...


Yes, thanks. No one around my way to scan it. The Audi fee might not be so bad if it it includes the cost of labour and parts. I wasn't clear. They said they would keep it for a couple of days and take it apart. I might go to an indy.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would doubt it would include labour and parts mate, will just be the charge for the scan which varies depending on where you are in the country.

They wanted £90 of me to visually check my rear led brake light for water ingress. Bit of a joke when you could see the bulbs were out, could see the water in the unit and when giving the unit a slight press could see the water escaping :lol: needless to say I politely declined.


----------

